# Maxthon browser run problem



## User7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey, I have problem with the Maxthon browser. I downloaded it from the official site, .deb i386 package, extracted and `brandelf` on it. Added request library and now I have a problem with 
	
	



```
Binary file not executable
```
 What I am doing wrong ;/
I have the same problem with skype4 


```
/usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /lib/libp11-kit.so.0)
[root@handy] ~# /usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon
FATAL: kernel too old
[root@handy] ~# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.32
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.18 -> 2.6.32
[root@handy] ~# /usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon
/usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon)
[root@handy] ~# patchelf --set-rpath /usr/local/lib/gcc47 /usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon
warning: working around a Linux kernel bug by creating a hole of 360448 bytes in ‘/usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon’
[root@handy] ~# /usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon  /usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon/maxthon: Exec format error. Binary file not executable.
[root@handy] ~#
```

And file inside the package:

```
root@handy] /usr/home/handy/Downloads/maxthon-browser-stable_1.0.5.3_i386/opt/maxthon# ls
Contents  libffmpegsumo.so  nacl_helper  product_logo_32.png
Default_cn  libfilesync.so  nacl_helper_bootstrap  product_logo_48.png
Default_en  libppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.so nacl_irt_x86_32.nexe  product_logo_64.png
chrome_100_percent.pak  locales  plugins  report
conf.d  maxthon  product_logo_128.png  resources.pak
content_resources.pak  maxthon-browser  product_logo_22.png  stlSVD3N
extensions  maxthon.desktop  product_logo_24.png
libMxEncode.so  maxthon_sandbox  product_logo_256.png
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 15, 2014)

Isn't the .deb file a Linux file? FreeBSD is not Linux.


----------



## User7 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes. I know. Therefore I use Linux Binary Compatibility...

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu.html


----------



## lme@ (Dec 15, 2014)

Do you have the CentOS 6 or the Fedora 10 packages installed?


----------



## oldgrump (Dec 15, 2014)

I'd never heard of Maxthon before reading about it here, but I downloaded the 64-bit .tgz version and extracted the files, then applied `brandelf` to every executable or library I could find (`brandelf -t FreeBSD <filename>`), and got to this point 
	
	



```
[eric@goldcrest] ~/Downloads/maxthon% ./maxthon
ELF interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 not found
Abort
[eric@goldcrest] ~/Downloads/maxthon%
```
 I haven't had time to pursue it further yet, but it's got past the "binary file not executable" stage.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 15, 2014)

oldgrump said:


> but I downloaded the 64-bit .tgz version


That won't work. FreeBSD can only run 32-bit Linux binaries (so far).


----------



## oldgrump (Dec 15, 2014)

I see, thanks. I'm trying the 32-bit version now.


----------



## User7 (Dec 15, 2014)

I install linux_base-c6 by manual so is CoreOS I think. Request library I downloaded from internet. Package was for Fedora i386, and I manually copied it to /compact/linux/lib/. Library for CentOS and Fedora 10 can't be run together on one machine?


----------



## lme@ (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope, please don't mix f10 and c6 packages. c6 is now the default, so you could just deinstall all f10 packages and `rm -rf /compat/linux/*`


----------



## User7 (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't remove all folder. I tried `kldunload linux` but there's no effect.

```
rm: /compat/linux/proc/cmdline: Operation not supported
rm: /compat/linux/proc: Device busy 
rm: /compat/linux/: Directory not empty
[root@handy] ~#
```


----------



## oldgrump (Dec 16, 2014)

I've abandoned this. There's a long list of Linux libraries which are needed, and several of them aren't available in Centos 6. Apart from that, it's closed-source and very commercial in presentation, so I decided I could easily do without it.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 17, 2014)

User7 said:


> I can't remove all folder. I tried `kldunload linux` but there's no effect.
> 
> ```
> rm: /compat/linux/proc/cmdline: Operation not supported
> ...


The error messages are okay. You can't delete the procfs. After the rm you now have a clean /compat/linux directory and can install c6 ports.


----------



## User7 (Jan 1, 2015)

I did that but it doesn't help, still shows Binary file not executable. I searched the web and found a solution.


```
Needed to save the file in Unix format and ANSI (it was originally in Unix and UTF-8 with/out BOM).
```

But how I can do it? When I open maxthon in kate, can't read file because it does not recognize the signs.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 1, 2015)

To convert different codings try converters/iconv. Changing the file format between so called Unix and DOS is often just about the coding format for going to the next line. /usr/bin/tr is very useful for such a conversion. Many editors provide this as an additional function as well.


----------



## User7 (Jun 7, 2015)

I tried this (working) instruction from this topic. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/popcorntime-run-via-lbc.51859/#post-291057


```
1. Download ISO and mount it (assume, it is /mnt)
2. cd /compat
3. unsquashfs -d linux /mnt/ubuntu/casper/filesystem.squashfs Take squash utils here sysutils/squashfs-tools
4. Chroot to /compat/linux and chmod -R u+rwX /bin /sbin /lib /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/lib
5. Delete /compat/linux/etc/passwd
```

Maxthon still needs library but skype is some progress.
When I press OK there are give me this, what happens?


```
$ /home/komputer/Downloads/skype-4.3.0.37/skype
1  0x24e9510d /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x189510d) [0x24e9510d]
2  0x24e6b634 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(_ZN3WTF29cryptographicallyRandomNumberEv+0x1f4) [0x24e6b634]
3  0x24e96674 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(_ZN3WTF12randomNumberEv+0x14) [0x24e96674]
4  0x24d7de74 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x177de74) [0x24d7de74]
5  0x24dc4b9d /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x17c4b9d) [0x24dc4b9d]
6  0x24dc778b /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(_ZN3JSC12JSGlobalData6createENS_8HeapTypeE+0x3b) [0x24dc778b]
7  0x24dc77d5 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(_ZN3JSC12JSGlobalData12createLeakedENS_8HeapTypeE+0x25) [0x24dc77d5]
8  0x2385a890 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x25a890) [0x2385a890]
9  0x2383855f /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x23855f) [0x2383855f]
10  0x2379789d /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(_ZN9QWebFrame27addToJavaScriptWindowObjectERK7QStringP7QObjectN13QScriptEngine14ValueOwnershipE+0x4d) [0x2379789d]
11  0x23797cc3 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(_ZN9QWebFrame27addToJavaScriptWindowObjectERK7QStringP7QObject+0x33) [0x23797cc3]
12  0x12c8d82 /home/komputer/Downloads/skype-4.3.0.37/skype(+0x2c7d82) [0x12c8d82]
13  0x12ca331 /home/komputer/Downloads/skype-4.3.0.37/skype(+0x2c9331) [0x12ca331]
14  0x12cb368 /home/komputer/Downloads/skype-4.3.0.37/skype(+0x2ca368) [0x12cb368]
15  0x12fc373 /home/komputer/Downloads/skype-4.3.0.37/skype(+0x2fb373) [0x12fc373]
16  0x15e90ed /home/komputer/Downloads/skype-4.3.0.37/skype(+0x5e80ed) [0x15e90ed]
17  0x2657fe85 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QMetaObject8metacallEP7QObjectNS_4CallEiPPv+0x35) [0x2657fe85]
18  0x2658e40d /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QMetaObject8activateEP7QObjectPKS_iPPv+0x55d) [0x2658e40d]
19  0x26597610 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(+0x197610) [0x26597610]
20  0x2659255c /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN7QObject5eventEP6QEvent+0x6c) [0x2659255c]
21  0x259397f4 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate13notify_helperEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xa4) [0x259397f4]
22  0x259402d3 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x203) [0x259402d3]
23  0x26578e4a /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication14notifyInternalEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x7a) [0x26578e4a]
24  0x265ab7bb /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(+0x1ab7bb) [0x265ab7bb]
25  0x265a8788 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(+0x1a8788) [0x265a8788]
26  0x26d991e3 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x273) [0x26d991e3]
27  0x26d99468 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x47468) [0x26d99468]
28  0x26d99528 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_iteration+0x38) [0x26d99528]
29  0x265a893b /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN20QEventDispatcherGlib13processEventsE6QFlagsIN10QEventLoop17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x6b) [0x265a893b]
30  0x259ee5de /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4(+0x1ee5de) [0x259ee5de]
31  0x26577823 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop13processEventsE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x43) [0x26577823]
```


----------



## abishai (Jun 9, 2015)

1. Is linprocfs mounted?
2. Try to start a firefox from chroot to see your ubuntu works.
3. Check /var/log/messages for unimplemented syscall errors.


----------



## User7 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have mounted linprocfs
This is message from logs.


```
Jun 10 12:53:43 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1429 (skype): syscall eventfd2 not implemented
Jun 10 12:53:43 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1429 (skype): syscall fstatfs64 not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:06 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1436 (skype): syscall eventfd2 not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:06 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1436 (skype): syscall fstatfs64 not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:08 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1452 (skype): syscall inotify_init not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:08 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1443 (skype): syscall sendmmsg not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:08 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1436 (skype): ioctl fd=36, cmd=0x8b01 ('',1) is not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:08 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1436 (skype): ioctl fd=36, cmd=0x8b01 ('',1) is not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:08 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1436 (skype): ioctl fd=12, cmd=0x8b01 ('',1) is not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:08 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1436 (skype): ioctl fd=12, cmd=0x8b01 ('',1) is not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:13 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1485 (skype): syscall eventfd2 not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:13 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1486 (skype): syscall eventfd2 not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:13 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1487 (QThread): syscall eventfd2 not implemented
Jun 10 12:54:39 komputer kernel: linux: pid 1442 (skype): ioctl fd=38, cmd=0x8b01 ('',1) is not implemented
```


----------

